# Boca Grande beaches?



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Heading down to Boca Grande for a wedding this weekend, but won't have time to take the boat out. Is there anything on the beaches if I can sneak off for a little bit?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bluefish and spanish macks.


----------

